# Champ HO Model Train



## BillSurina (Mar 21, 2010)

I have what is obviously an old train set in a box that with "CHAMP Operating Scale Model Trains" All of my attempts to find anything about CHAMP HO train models on line have only come up with decals. Does anyone know anything about this brand? bill


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's a place to check out. I believe Champ is from the late 50s/early 60s and likely swallowed up by someone else. These links may help in that regard.


----------



## BillSurina (Mar 21, 2010)

*re links*

Thanks, Ill take a look later, bill


----------

